# Help an 11 yr old with no legs



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

Hi guys. I hope it's okay to post this.

We are trying to help an 11 yr old little boy with no legs. We are donating a motorized wheelchair for him but are trying to raise the money to ship it to him. It's in Branson and it has to go to WV. We have set up a fundraiser for donations so if anyone could donate even just $10 it would be a big help. You can get more info or donate at http://www.fundable.com/groupactions/gr ... 6849292595

Thanks so much.
Stephanie


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Monday morning contact ABF freight in Arkansas. They are very civic minded and may be able to help. 

Also contact UPS main office (NOT the terminals); they may help too.


----------



## sopo (May 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. My mom did contact some of these people. Right now, no one wants to or can help much it seems. UPS wanted over $1000 to ship it and $400 just to crate it. We have FedEx headquarters in town but from past experience, I knew they wouldn't help with anything. Not sure which freight carrier she called but am thinking it was ABF as she is going to have to take the chair to AR to get it picked up. They were nice and were going to knock $15 off the price. 

Thank you all - we have met the goal and shipping has been covered. Plans are to ship the chair this week.  We'll be calling the freight office Monday to set it up and hopefully, by end of week, this boy will have his chair. 

Stephanie


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

You've already covered the shipping but an idea for the future. Often times if you call a moving company (a LARGE one) if they have extra room on the truck they'll slip something on.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bless you for helping this child to be more independent.


----------

